# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  البسطات والبالات ومحال التصفية

## الوسادة

[SIZE="5"]*البسطات والبالات ومحال التصفية ملاذ أصحاب الدخل المحدود لشراء كسوة العيد





عمان - علاء القرالة

عندما ترغب الموظفة «نوال حجازي» بشراء الالبسة لاطفالها الأربعة فان خياراتها لا تكون واسعة ومتنوعة، فهي إما تتجه الى البسطات أو محلات التصفية الأوروبية أو البالات المنتشرة في العديد من الأماكن الشعبية في العاصمة عمان.
« باتت محلات التصفية الأوروبية ومحلات البالة ملاذنا الآمن، نحن ذوي الدخول المتدنية» تقول حجازي، وتضيف:» لا تقل جودة الألبسة المعروضة في هذه المحلات عن تلك المعروضة في محال ومعارض الالبسة الجاهزة، لكنها بلا شك بأسعار منخفضة تناسب دخلي ودخل زوجي».
وانتشرت في السنوات الأخيرة البسطات ومحال التصفية الارووبية والبالات بشكل ملحوظ في الاماكن الشعبية في العاصمة، إذ باتت مقصدا للكثير من المواطنيين من اصحاب الدخل المحدود لشراء كسوة العيد , لما تعرضه من بضائع وملابس بأسعار تتوافق مع دخلهم الشهري وفي ضل ارتفاع سعارها في محال الالبسة الجاهزة . 
واشارت حجازي الى فروقات الأسعار بين ان اسعار الملابس في المحلات الجاهزة ومحلات التصفية ،»الفارق السعري كبير وليس بسيط , إذ ان سعر الطقم الواحد يتراوح ما بين 15- 20 دينارا في معارض النوفوتيه بينما نجد نفس البضاعة في التصفيات والبسطات باسعار تتراوح ما بين 5- 7 دنانير ولا تقل جودة كثيرا عن تلك الملابس» وفقا لحجازي.
 واشارت ان فترة الاعياد والاستعداد لها وخاص شراء ملابس للاطفال تحتاج الى دخل مضاعف عن دخلها الحالي، موضحة أن الفروقات التي تتوفر لديها وزوجها بعد شراء احتياجاتهم من الملابس من تلك المعارض، تستثمره في شراء احتياجات أخرى ارتفعت اسعارها ايضا.
وتقول «نسرين ابوخالد» انها اصبحت في الاونه الاخيرة تتجة الى محال التصفيات واحيانا البسطات لشراء ملابس لها ولزوجها واطفالها نتيجة الفرق الكبير بالاسعار بين هذه المحال والمحال التي تبيع الملابس الجاهزة مشيرة الى انها قامت قبل فترة بشراء ملابس لاطفالها من احد محال ملابس الاطفال وتفاجت بنفس تلك البضائع باحد محال التصفية يقل 7- 10 دنانير للقطعة الواحدة مما جعلها ترتاد تلك المحال .
وتشير ابو خالد الى انها ليست الوحيدة من معارفها واصدقائها الذين يرتادون هذه المحال والبسطات بل الاغلب منهم اصبح يتجه اليها لما يوجد فيها فرق كبير بالاسعار حسب وصفها .
ويقول مازن الرزيقات انه يرتاد وباستمرار البسطات المنتشرة التي تعرض الملابس وخاصة تلك التي تكون يوم الجمعة منتشرة في الاماكن الشعبية حيث يقوم بشراء العديد من الملابس التي لا تفرق عن الجديدة بشي سوء بالسعر فقط .
ويقول الزريقات انه يلحظ اقبالاً كبيراً على تلك البسطات ومحال الباله التي تتوفر يوم الجمعة وهذا دليل على ان تلك المحال اصبحت ملاذ كثير من الناس الذين لا يستطيعون شراء ملابس جديدة من محال النفوتية التي تزيد اسعارها يوما عن يوم وخاصة في فترة الاعياد.
وقال ناصر يوسف موظف في احد الدوائر الحكومية ومن أصحاب الدخل البسيط أن ارتفاع أسعار البضائع في أسواق ومعارض الملابس الجاهزة جعلت الموظفين أصحاب الدخل المحدود يذهبون إلى محال التصفية والبالات والبسطات التي أصبحت اليوم البديل عن المعارض والمحلات الفارهه رغم قدم الملابس بها واستخدامها مؤكدا على انها تتمتع بجودة عالية ودائمة . 
 ومن جهته قال عادل ابو عيد صاحب بسطه ملابس مستعمله في سوق الجمعة أنه يلحظ في الآونة الأخيرة إقبالا كثيفا على محال الالبسه المستعملة حيث أصبحت أتزود بضعف كمية الملابس التي كنت أتزود بها في نفس الفترة من العام الماضي حتى أستطيع أن ألبي حاجة المتسوقين الذين يزدادون بشكل متسارع وخاصه يوم الجمعة ومع قرب فترة العيد. 
 وقال ابو عيد ان قيام العديد من المواطنيين بالشراء من محلات الملابس المستعملة أوفر ماديا بالنسبة لهم من محلات الملابس الجديدة وذلك لارتفاع الأسعار وازدياد المصاريف مما يدعوهم للبحث عن بديل أوفر وجودة عالية بنفس الوقت. 
وقال صالح موظف قطاع عام واحد مرتادي سوق الجمعة والبالات ومحالات التصفية أن كثرة الالتزامات المادية وفي ظل ارتفاع الأسعار بشكل كبير جعله يتجه إلى الشراء من سوق الجمعة ، موضحا أن الملابس هي نفسها في كل مكان ولا يوجد مكان لثقافة العيب في الشراء من محلات الملابس المستعملة طالما أن جودتها ممتازة وأسعارها مقبولة.
واعتبر خالد الربضي ان البسطات ومحال الباله والتصفيات الاوروبية المنتشرة , اصبحت بديلا وملاذا للكثير من الاسر الفقيرة عن التوجه الى محال الملابس الجاهزة النوفوتية لشراء كسوة العيد لهم ولاطفالهم لارتفاع اسعارها في تلك المحال في الاونة الاخيرة والتي لا تتوافق مع دخولهم الشهرية .
مشيرا الى ان تلك المحال لا يقصدها فقط الفقراء واصحاب الدخل المحدود بل كذلك ميسوري الحال والاغنياء ايضا لما توفره احيانا من ماركات ونوعية بضائع جيدة لا تختلف عن تلك المعروضة في المحال الجاهزة النوفوتية مع وجود فرق بالاسعار فقط.


,,,,,,,,,,الرأي الأردنية* [/SIZE]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله انا من الناس الي رُحت على بالة الضفة وفي شغلات بتجنن هُناك وماركات لا يغركم خصوصا الملابس الاوربية
ومش عيب الي دخلو محدود يلبس من هُناك  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يعني بضل ملاذ لأصحب الدخل المحدود او للناس اللي ببوا يلبسوا ماركات بأسعار زهيدة

يسلمو على المقال  :Smile:

----------


## rand yanal

لا إلة إلا الله ,, حياة بتقرف  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## حبيبة نايف

والله يابنات أنا لو أتقطع وأشحد مابدخل محل مستعمل مش عجرفة
بلعكس أنا كنت أروح البالات قبل أتزوج لكن مرة من المرات صارلي موقف لاأحسد عليه
طبعا كنت أيامها بجهز للزواج وأختي كانت بالسوق إجت عندي بتحكيلي شفاء جبتلك طقوم داخلية آسفة عالمصطلح بس بدي الكل يتوعى لهشيء المهم وأنا شفتهم بإيدها فعلا بجننوا بتحكيلي هاد أوروبي بالة طبعا أناترددت لأنه داخلي بس بتحكيليس إنه صاحب المحل بحكي إنه هالإوروبيات قبل مايلبسو الإشي بصدرولنا إياه يعني كله نضيف ومعقم أكتر من مرتين طبعا أختي سدأت وأخدتهم أنا بس تفقدت (الأندروير) وإنت بكرامة ولاألاقي في إشي ناشف عليه آسفة عالتوضيح أقسم بالله كبيتهم بالزبالة ومن يومها وأنا أقرف حتى من الأواعي الجديدة وأتفقدها 100 مرة والله يابنات لاتستبعدوا من هالأوروبيات إنهم بكونوا قاصدين هالشي يعني بعرفونا إنا العرب منموت على الأوروبى قطيعة تقطعهم والله أعلم البلاوي اللي فيهم بعيد الشر الإيدز والزهري والبطيخ متل ماانتشرت مرة قصة منا عارفة وين يمكن عندكم بالأردن في أحد المطاعم العمال اكتشفوا إنه في زبون مريض إيدز بعيد عنا وعنكم كان يقعد على كل الطاولات وينكش أسنانه بكل الأعواد الموجودة ويرجعهم مكانهم ولاكإنه عامل شي هالنوعية من الناس مرضى يعني إذا الواحد كان فيه علة بسيرنفسه إنه كل الناس يسير فيهم متله يعني انتقام وحبيبتي طوق الياسمين ماني عارفة كيف أمنتي تاخدي بالة من الضفة والله لونها أحلى ماركة بكفي إنه تلاقي كله لبس يهوديات مخنزرات الله يقرفهم ديروا بالكم يابنات والله أنا اللي شفته بالاندروير أكتر من هيك بكتير بس مو قادرة أحكي لأنه في معنا جنس خشن بس والله كله من خوفي عليكم خواتي ياربي كل البنات يقرأوا اللي كتبته وبعدها أتمنى إنه المشرفه الغالية تمسح المكتوب يعني يابنات مو عشان الحاجة للفلوس نرمي حالنا بالقرف والأمراض صح الحياة صارت نار وبنحب نراعي أهلينا وزواجنا ونوفر عليهم بس مو على حساب صحتنا انتبهو يابنات إنتو بنات يعني والله لوشب اللي صاير في علة وبلوي مابتفرق معه ولامع أهله ومستعد ياخد ست البنات أما البنت والله بعيد الشر لوصارماصار إلا تقعد بخلقة أهلها وغير الناس ماكله لحمها والناس مابتقتنع إنه والله مرض وصلها من قطعة بالي إلا العكس والله الناس ذمتها واسعة والله المستعان طولت ورغيت كتير بس ياربي احفظ كل خواتي اللي بالأردن وجميع بنات المسلمين.

----------


## غنى الغناء

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المساهمة القيمة والمعلوماتية. الحفاظ على تحديث لنا. بعمل عظيم

----------

